# Reverend Marvin's BBQ Sauce



## cleglue (Jan 6, 2006)

I took Rev. Jr. up on his offer of Reverend Marvin's BBQ Sauce in the special deals section of this forum.  I ordered it Wednesday night and received it a few minutes ago which is Friday.  Boy, that was quick.  I had to give it a try and I must say it taste good. Now I haven't tried it on any food yet, but I believe it will be good on just about anything.  This is also the first time I've tasted a mustard base BBQ sauce.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 6, 2006)

Cleg, it's really the same thing you hear about as far as SC mustard sauce.  The kind around columbia that Maurice is famous for is actually
very much like mustard, with some sweetness.  The Pee Dee area around Florence, which is where Rev. Marvins is from, has a much thinner mixture with vinegar and no sweetness.  I absoutely love it on
chicken and pork, but I know some people even use it as a salad dressing!  

  Try adding 3 or 4 spoonfuls of honey per cup, and you'll get a honey mustard sauce that is the best I've ever had....good and spicy...great on chicken wings!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 6, 2006)

We can't keep bottles of the Rev's sauce in our house cause it goes so fast!  Matter of fact I used some as a dipping sauce last night with Kielbasa.  My 3 year old loves it too!


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks so much for the kind words, guys. BTW- the offer of "buy 2 bottles of Original and get 2 bottles of Hot FREE" still stands. Thanks.

Woody Lynch (aka Rev.Jr.)
President/Delivery Boy/Assistant Bottle Washer
Reverend Marvin's Gourmet BBQ Sauce


www.revmarvin.com


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Rev. Jr. I just put my order in. I like it on burgers. Good stuff indeed.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 7, 2006)

P.S., the stuff is also great as a salad dressing!  I know this cause I just used it as one!  Gotta "bite" to it, but damn good!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 7, 2006)

If you are looking in to a different way to do cole slaw...drop in rev marvins instead of the traditional creamy stuff...

Really, this sauce is good on most everything!  Well worth the $$ in my book!  I have a case on hand for any event!


----------



## Finney (Jan 8, 2006)

I use the Rev's 'hot' and honey a lot.  Great on chicken, chops, and ribs.  To go with the Christmas beef, I used Rev's and mayo... 1/2 & 1/2 as a condiment.  Latest experiment was Rev's hot, honey, and cranberry / honey mustard on chicken.... Damn tasty.


----------



## Griff (Jan 8, 2006)

We did skewered shrimp with the Rev.'s hot last night. Mmmm  good. I also had some of the trimmed ends off the Christmas beef tenderloin. I trim off the pointy end and the knobby end to get a nice uniform roast out of the middle three-fourths. The ends I cut into to chunks for skewers. So. last night was surf and turf. Shrimp with Rev.'s hot sauce and beef tenderloin chunks.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Jan 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> P.S., the stuff is also great as a salad dressing!  I know this cause I just used it as one!  Gotta "bite" to it, but damn good!


I've used both the orig and the hot as salad dressing (I was out, okay).  The orig with mayo and a little sugar makes a pretty good dressing.


----------



## Finney (Jan 10, 2006)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> Got mine today.  Will give it a try.


Smokehouse, try it on chicken or chops on the grill.  You can slather it up before you put it on (not much sugar in it to burn) and then reapply when you turn.  I always end up with layers on mine. :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 11, 2006)

Like Finney said! I did that last night and it was great. If you don't like a full heat, use his hot sauce like that. It cools down a bit when you cook it like that. My wife isn't into too much into the heat and she loved it last night. That Rev. has a way with women!


----------



## Finney (Jan 11, 2006)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> I'll give it a shot.  Used the ole "finger in the bottle" method last night.  Didn't light any bulbs for me.  Then tried it on a couple of frankfurters and it was purty good.  I'll try the chicken - 'tis my favorite Que.


The 'out of the bottle' flavor isn't the 'as cooked' flavor.  Much more 3 dimensional when cooked.


----------

